# Your 2 best shots of 2018



## jeroen (Dec 23, 2018)

Post your 2 favorite photos you made in the past year in this thread 

For me, 2018 was quite a creative year. On photography specifically, I started doing a series of studio portraits early this year. And I had a very cool model shoot this summer.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 23, 2018)

This is a hard one.
It was a great year. So many good shots and many lifers. If I had to choose I guess it would be the following.




Looking back by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Monochrome by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 23, 2018)

This is a hard one but will go with theses.


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 23, 2018)

Two favorites 




Yellow rumped Warbler by Don Kondra, on Flickr




Hummingbird 26 May 2018 by Don Kondra, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2018)

I don't know about the best, but these are two of my favorites.

Simplicity



Empty Space #1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

and an abstract



DSC_1644.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 24, 2018)

Great theme!




Let it rain by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Lake Chocorua by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## InFlight (Dec 24, 2018)

Two of my favorites:


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 24, 2018)

Homelessness is a world wide problem.  This photo was taken in Tahiti in 2017.





This photo was taken in Fiji in 2017.  Big brother is annoyed with little brother and is trying to ignore him.


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 24, 2018)

Unfortunately, I've created very few photos this year, but still quite difficult to choose 2 favorites.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2018)

DSC_2018 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8424-2 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm going to go with two of my favorites...





Cdr Peter Chance, RCN, Ret'd





Wounded Warrior Run BC 2018, runner shares the road with a 100,000 lb load of logs just south of Port McNeil, BC


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 24, 2018)

2


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 24, 2018)

The Eye of the Tiger


 
Even a bee needs a break


----------



## Lord Commander (Dec 25, 2018)

Excellent thread! Here's my pick


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 25, 2018)

Wow, hard to choose.




walnut heist by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




F-35A - 03 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## enezdez (Dec 25, 2018)

My Turn And My Two Favorite Shots Of The Year Are: 

“One Eye-Tom…”




 

"Ole' Saint Nick Going Home...Very Tired..."



 

To Me These Two Images Mark A Progression In My Journey Through The Viewfinder...

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 26, 2018)

Not sure that these are the best, but here are a couple I like.


Mannequins - Deep Ellum - Dallas, Texas







March For Our Lives Rally - Dallas, Texas


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Dec 27, 2018)

Tough to choose just two, but I think these are fitting...

1.  Fowlsheugh Puffin



Puffin in the sunshine by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2.  Razorbill bokeh



Razorbill by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## hokies2379 (Dec 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jake337 (Dec 27, 2018)

I only posted 5 images to flickr this year


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hard to narrow down to just two, as 2018 was a prolific year. The first is my good friend and constant companion at my side.




Though not my pick as best of work, it won hands down as the spur of the moment capture of a little "girl talk".


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 27, 2018)

@smoke665 I loved that first one the first time I saw it and the feeling hasn't diminished. The angle really seals it for me.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 27, 2018)

My favorite 2 shots of 2018 were both from my trip to Savannah, GA.

1. 







2.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2018)

Parker219 said:


> 1. View attachment 167251



jeez you must have been shooting right next to me: 

DSC_2663-HDR


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 29, 2018)

I've had a relatively quiet year on the photography front, but these are two that I like:


 
Taken in Italy whilst on holiday



 
At St. Ottilien Abbey, Bavaria


----------



## acparsons (Dec 29, 2018)

My favs. 

Gingko



_ACP0851 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

63 Building Sunset Seoul



DSC_5065 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 29, 2018)

Really difficult to pick 2. I did more photo shoots in 2018 than I've done in any other year.

Travis:





Layne:


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 30, 2018)

My best of 2018 is a hard one, but my favourites from this year are these two.




Jazz Dance by Dave, on Flickr





Sam by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 30, 2018)

Two of my favorites, for these two I went corner to corner across the US.
A sunrise along the Florida coast and a sunset back home on the farm (not the same day ).


----------



## baturn (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## RickyMidnight (Dec 30, 2018)

IMG_0868 by RickyMidnight, on Flickr




IMG_0857 by RickyMidnight, on Flickr


----------



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

Most of my "shooting" were candid style photos in 2018.  I wouldn't say these are the "best", but they are my favorite from the year.

Learning patience




The Word on the water


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 31, 2018)

@Rahb I like that first one!


----------



## D7K (Dec 31, 2018)

Really hard ... I've had a great year and love a lot of the shots I've taken, Hoping it continues!

But I guess these 2 although I already question myself!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 31, 2018)

Excellent photography all in place..


----------



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Rahb I like that first one!


Thx. 

The second is just a good memory and we were able to catch the trip with a GoPro before we departed.


----------



## baturn (Dec 31, 2018)

Great idea for a thread and great response.


----------



## cooperpenny (Jan 1, 2019)

Most of my shots have been from my backyard, still new to my area and don't know alot of places to go yet for alot of shots yet.


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Jan 1, 2019)

I was not able to capture much this year, with the limited ones I shot, these 2 are my favorites.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 1, 2019)

Sunrise mist rising from the pond by Peeb OK, on Flickr




Water drop by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 22, 2019)

These two photos from 2018 are from special occasions .....

Morning before an engagement party, and first time she ever saw snow.


----------

